# Minnesota Turkey



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I had a whole nice story written up on the hunt, and it was deleted when I imported the image.

Basically, I had three jakes come in and passed them up, then this guy came in about 40 min later. My season was done in about 2 hrs.

About 25 lbs, 10-11 inch beard, and one inch spurs. Very fun hunt.[/img]


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks like a big bird, congrats!


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Great Gobbler! I love those foggy mornings!

are those the two jakes in the background?  

hehehehe


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

The fog made for a very pretty setting. He came out of the trees at the bottom of the pasture, and strutted in the whole way. One of the funnest hunts I've been on watching him strut his stuff for 200 yards. The trees in the background with the green pasture and decoys covered in fog made for one of my favorite hunting pictures I have ever taken.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice MN turkey.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I like that picture looks like fun!!!!! :beer:


----------

